# Cool pit Schwinn Gremlin



## mongeese (Jan 30, 2019)

Has a larger rear cog for easy riding. I posted it in the for sale section. Does anyone know if it came with pads ?


----------



## Bryan Akens (Feb 7, 2019)

I  dont  believe  those  came  with  a pad  set....It  also  came  in  blue  which  seems  to  be  harder  to  find......Those  little  bikes  were  amazingly  tough....yet  expensive........We  sold  those  for  around 100.00  with  no  trainers  included!!!   The  red  model  sold  the  best.......


----------

